# مطلوب للتعاقد شقق ايجار قانون جديد بالرحاب



## محمدعراقي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 112121[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] نطلب بشكل عاجل شقق قانون جديد بالرحاب بمساحات مختلفه فى اماكن مختلفه وذلك للجديه [/FONT]*
ü *[FONT=&quot]بدون وسطاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------

